# 1949 7-up bottle?



## jonahtroy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Today was my first day looking around for bottles so excuse me if i do not know much. My neighbor's grandfather littered the woods behind his house with 1000's of bottles and i decided to take a look today. I found a few stuff of interest, such as old Atlantic City coke bottles, some whisky bottles from the 30's and a few aqua mason jars. I also found six 7-up bottles. I did some research and found out that the "seven bubble edition" was made from 1949-1953. I also did some research and found out that the Lithia-Citrate was taken out in 1950. Would this make the bottles more rare and/or worth more?


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 7, 2012)

Those 7 up bottles are pretty common.  The one you have is faded but not too bad if it has been lying outside for 60 years.  It is not worth over $5 though, probably less.  Keep looking though.  As far as ACL sodas go, there could be some oddball names there that might be worth keeping.  National brands like 7up, Coca Cola, Pepsi were made in such large quantities plenty of the bottles have survived in nice condition, making their value lower than some small town bottlers of the same age.


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah, i've been aware of the price. I just wanted to make sure if it were 1949 or not xD. Yeah, it wasn't the best condition one out of the 6. Anyway, for the coke bottle, i saw one, slightly worse condition than the 2 i have from AC go for over 20$.


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 7, 2012)

btw the cokes are the D-Patent version


----------



## botlguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to our site. Hope you stick around awhile. You did an excellent job of presenting your query for a first timer. You actually did some research first and sound pretty knowledgeable. Please come back.


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi again. One of my bottles had the orange part gone (i thought it was due to fading) and did some research and i think it could be an earlier 40's version. Here's a look..


----------



## jonahtroy (Apr 8, 2012)

i did some more research and only found 1 without the orange square selling for 20$. There is no residue showing the orange was ever there which is leaving me confused. I found this bottle by itself about 1ft or so underground. The other five where in a group 100 ft or so away at about the same depth.


----------



## jamus (Apr 8, 2012)

I would recommend that you post in the soda section of the forum. They should be able to answer your questions.


----------

